# Modding a TT rs



## Martin F (Feb 3, 2017)

I still haven't decided between a tts and ttrs yet however if i bought the latter what power can be achieved from the standrad turbo ? Fuel system, ie' fuel pump and fuel injectors ? Engine internals and head ? and exhaust ?

I may well keep the car standard or with light mods however if i decided to go for more power like sticking a GTX35 turbo on the car what would be needed for what power goals, what boost would the engine run at before needing forged pistons ?

Thanks


----------



## oldenglish (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm still educating myself here, but without touching any internals I think you can do 500hp on a TT RS with stock turbo. FMIC recommended and would benefit from exhaust work, but you can do a lot with the 2.5TFSI without cracking it open. Others please correct me if I'm off base.

Edit: After fact checking myself you'd need to do the turbo to get to the 500 mark, but you can definitely break 400. 034 Motorsports Stage 2 (remap only) gives you 413 if you check here.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

There are people out there apparently running high 400's on the stock turbo, tuning has come on a long long way on these engines in the last 3 years!

If you want to go with a bigger turbo there are a few options available. Quite a few people are now going TTE with really good results (500bhp+). You'll need a bigger intercooler, exhaust, decat (suspension and definitely brakes!)

You don't need to go forged until until your pushing over 750Nm torque (on a manual car, can't remember the figure for s-tropic), power can be around 600bhp possibly more as long as the torque is kept restricted


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Stock turbo is good for around 450 to maybe 460 on pump fuel.

The High Pressure Fuel Pump needs replacing or upgraded internals at around the same point as the standard turbo runs out of puff, u can then go for a hybrid like the TTE 500 (give around 500bhp). Injectors are apparently good for 650bhp.

Apparently the stcok internals are good for around 570bhp, APR ran there stage 3 development car at near 600 without any problems.

The exhaust u will hear varying opinions on, on the TTE 500 page thought there are people makeing over 500bhp with the standard exhaust (some have the cats removed) other with full aftermarkets exhaust are only making a few bhp more.

My car has secondary de-cats (downpipe cat is still on) ITG panel filter and an Airtec intercooler, when mapped i hope to see around 430-440bhp. The next stage for me will be hybrid turbo, HPFP upgrade and probbaly need a clutch to get just over 500bhp.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Re: the exhaust I wonder why APR recommend a new one for Stage 2 if it doesn't really make much of a difference to BHP.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

When they talk about exhausts what they really mean are the catalytic converters. That's where the restrictions are.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks qooqiiu... makes a little more sense now although I still don't get exhausts. I know Stage 2s with excellent results that only have an inercooler and a secondary decat. Doesn't make sense to me! This is Martin's thread though so out of respect I shan't hijack it 

Martin, it's interesting that you're considering TTS vs a stage 3 TTRS! Quite different beasts! LIke, if you are so power hungry that a TTRS isn't enough, a stage 1 TTSR isn't enough and a stage 2 or 2+ isn't enough... then why throw TTS into the mix?  Just curious that's all haha.

I love the TTRS it's got to be one of the most easily moddable cars. Fantastic engine


----------



## Martin F (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Thanks qooqiiu... makes a little more sense now although I still don't get exhausts. I know Stage 2s with excellent results that only have an inercooler and a secondary decat. Doesn't make sense to me! This is Martin's thread though so out of respect I shan't hijack it
> 
> Martin, it's interesting that you're considering TTS vs a stage 3 TTRS! Quite different beasts! LIke, if you are so power hungry that a TTRS isn't enough, a stage 1 TTSR isn't enough and a stage 2 or 2+ isn't enough... then why throw TTS into the mix?  Just curious that's all haha.
> 
> I love the TTRS it's got to be one of the most easily moddable cars. Fantastic engine


I have a mr2 just now for weekend use and it's putting out 470 bhp at just over 5000 revs, between that, having a daily and getting older i have decided to get rid of those and settle for a more modern car.
I like the rear of the tts and as i rarely get a chance to strech the legs of the mr2 i thought a tts would work and could modify it if required.
I however have a few quid going spare so can easily buy the rs outright. I was just wondering what the limits were before opening up the engine or changing the clutch (on a s-tronic) in case i feel the urge to play around with the car a few years down the line.
I wouldn't want another car like the mr2 where everything would need upgraded as it's very expensive and a lot of trouble/hassle.

I am just trying to gain the information to help me make the right decision in what model to buy, You made a decision yourself on the same subject ?

Don't worry about hijacking this thread BTW, anything goes is fine 

Thanks for all the input so far folks, all helps


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Read JonnyC's build.
He used to be on my forum and definitely knows his stuff, he should, he's the professional racing driver Jonny Cocker.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255971


----------



## Martin F (Feb 3, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> Read JonnyC's build.
> He used to be on my forum and definitely knows his stuff, he should, he's the professional racing driver Jonny Cocker.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255971


Awesome, Thanks for the link :wink:


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Re: the exhaust I wonder why APR recommend a new one for Stage 2 if it doesn't really make much of a difference to BHP.


The difference between stage 1 and 2 is normally only about 15-25bhp, the cats are the restrictive part, like I said u will see varying opinions MRC posted something the other day saying that with the TTE 500 u need to go for a full aftermarket to make the power as the standard exhaust is too restrictive and they seem to know there stuff, but then U look on the TTE 500 page on audi sport forum and there are plenty of car running decat with OEM exhaust and makeing over 500bhp.
There is one RS3 that is completely stock apart from hybrid turbo and map making something like 502bhp, then cars with full exhaust, intercooler, HPFP, intake etc making about 515bhp.

Personally i think an intercooler upgrade is better than a full exhaust system, keeps the intake temps down makes the car run safer.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

If u r not going to mod the turbo then a 400bhp mapped TTS would be more sensible? - Why pay so much more for 50 bhp?

500bhp on std turbo for an RS st2 would of course be interesting, but from above, would appear inpractical


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

stage 2 on the RS means changing the downpipe, that is the exhaust work

Other things to do is change the brakes and suspension, they make much more real world change than more power!


----------



## BenTTU (May 8, 2019)

r_turner01 said:


> stage 2 on the RS means changing the downpipe, that is the exhaust work
> 
> Other things to do is change the brakes and suspension, they make much more real world change than more power!


on stage 2 all you need is a gutted stock downpipe, when going hybrid turbo or big turbo then the downpipe will help achieve 5 10ps.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

BenTTU said:


> r_turner01 said:
> 
> 
> > stage 2 on the RS means changing the downpipe, that is the exhaust work
> ...


Ah ok, I was lucky and mine came pre stage 2 with downpipe and full system changed


----------



## BenTTU (May 8, 2019)

r_turner01 said:


> BenTTU said:
> 
> 
> > r_turner01 said:
> ...


bet that sounds awesome :twisted:


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

[/quote]

bet that sounds awesome :twisted:[/quote]

It sounds much better now i have swapped over the res pipe at the rear to a non res pipe, retains its quietness at cruising speed but just right when you open it up, its a full supersprint system, i guess some people would find it too loud, hence the original spec having the res pipe installed

This gives you an idea of the sound, but ignore the lap, hold ups, wrong seats and wrong set up for the Karrousel , think that is all the excuses i need covered


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

r_turner01 said:


> stage 2 on the RS means changing the downpipe, that is the exhaust work
> 
> Other things to do is change the brakes and suspension, they make much more real world change than more power!


Agreed, I've recently deleted the OEM mag ride on my TTS and had H&R coilovers fitted, the car is literally amazing now from a grip, turn in perspective - night and day difference.


----------

